# Nice cologne for young boy



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

My son LOVES to wear cologne but I need something that is very light for him.
A gal at Sephora gave him about 20 different samples but they all are very heavy/strong smelling for a kid in the 4th grade.

I don't like him to wear it to school so it would just be for going out.

Something that will not choke everyone if he happens to over spray. Which he does often! Even though I showed him how to put it on. Typical male.

Something I can get him at Sephora would be great. This helps ease the pain of him complaining when I go and shop.


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

That's so cute! Let's see... I know these are at Sephora:
Clean Men (Fresh/Citrus)
Hanae Mori ? (Wood/Oriental) might be too heavy really
L'Eau d'Issey Pour Homme (Fresh/Water)
Kenzo Pour Homme Fresh  (Fresh/Water)
Lacoste Style In Play (Fresh/Green)


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks!

I never thought aobut Clean Men. My husband loves that one. I need to get him a the bigger bottle.  I am going to see if my son likes that one. 

I will have him check out the other ones next time  we go Sephora.
Thanks for the suggestions and you knew just what I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fresh/green/water smells!


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

Anytime! I think I spend too much time in that store... My mother says I missed my calling as a personal shopper LOL


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 4, 2005)

360 by Perry Ellis


----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2005)

My 3 year old is the same way, but instead of letting him wear cologne which is way to strong for him, I let him have the scented body lotion instead.  It is a subtle smell, and he is happy.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 4, 2005)

I personally like Abercrombie + Fitch's 'Fierce' for men, but it may be a bit too strong for him.


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 6, 2005)

CK Be


----------



## user3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_My 3 year old is the same way, but instead of letting him wear cologne which is way to strong for him, I let him have the scented body lotion instead.  It is a subtle smell, and he is happy._

 

How cute!

My "little man" can't really wear scented lotions.  He has such sensitive skin I have to make sure he only uses this stuff the DR rec'd for him.
That is a great idea though!


----------



## user3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Glow (Nov 12, 2005)

I dont know if its too late,
But Versace Blue Jeans is the best one i've smelled.
It's a light lemon scent with a mix of baby powder.
It'd be a good starter I think.
(and yes, it's a mens scent)


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow* 
_I dont know if its too late,
But Versace Blue Jeans is the best one i've smelled.
It's a light lemon scent with a mix of baby powder.
It'd be a good starter I think.
(and yes, it's a mens scent)_

 

never too late! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------

